# Care To Caddy?



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Have you guys ever caddied, i have but it was just to earn money when i was younger


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Never really have given it much thought. I guess it would be fun. I like to get out and walk the course. Where I am from we dont really have caddies around. I would love to have one walk along with me though. I think one would help me out with a lot of little things here and there


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Haha, i have a private golf course literally, 10 yards from my neighborhood. And i just caddied there for a while, GOOD TIP!!


----------

